# Schaltschränke (ca. BxHxT 1000x1000x400 mm) in Zone 22



## Indy61 (19 April 2022)

Wir benötigen (vorerst) ein bis zwei Schaltschränke (ca. BxHxT 1000x1000x400 mm),
in den ein Getreide-Monitoring-System (ca. BxHxT 900x900x350 mm) zum Schutz der Optik vor Staub eingebaut werden kann.
*Dieser Schaltschrank* findet seinen Platz *in einem Getreidesilo (Zone 22)* und *muss Atex-Konform sein*.
Wer einen passenden Schaltschrank *mit Rohrdurchführungen und Kabeldurchführungen im Raum Mannheim (Umkreis ca. 200 km)* *fertig bearbeitet liefern kann*, kann sich bitte melden.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 April 2022)

Dan ist Firma Greiner Schaltanlagen in Kerzenheim ne gute Adresse.


----------



## Indy61 (20 April 2022)

Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Tipp, ich versuche es.


----------



## s_kraut (20 April 2022)

Im ersten Ansatz sollte man versuchen, so viel wie möglich außerhalb der Atex-Zone zu installieren. 
Schaltanlage in einem Silo klingt für mich nach keiner so tollen Idee!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 April 2022)

Im Silo wäre Zone 20. 22 geht noch


----------



## s_kraut (20 April 2022)

Ne, er/sie/es will es IM SILO installieren:
*Dieser Schaltschrank* findet seinen Platz *in einem Getreidesilo (Zone 22)* und *muss Atex-Konform sein*.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ne, er/sie/es will es IM SILO installieren:


Ich denke (oder vermute) mit "im Silo" ist unter dem Silo gemeint, also in dem kleinen Raum unter dem Silo indem z.b. eine Förderschnecke montiert ist.


----------



## s_kraut (20 April 2022)

Weiß ich nicht was mit "im Silo" gemeint ist, aber für mich heißt "im Silo" halt "im Silo", und das klingt in meinen Ohren nach keiner besonders ausgereiften Idee.
Klar, technisch machbar ist vieles. Aber es verstößt gegen das Prinzip, Probleme geschickt zu vermeiden, bevor man sich in eine Materialschlacht stürzt.

Wenn es so sein soll, dass der Schrank in die Zone kommt, kann ich eine Firma aus Lauda-Königshofen empfehlen: https://www.exepd.de/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht was mit "im Silo" gemeint


Vielleicht werden wir vom TE ja noch aufgeklärt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 April 2022)

Wenn ich Rohrdurchführung und Optik lese, kann das eine Lagersilo für Getreide sein, das auf Schimmelbildung/-sporen überwacht werden soll.

Ob die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Bartec oder R. Stahl da was haben, weiß ich nicht – für solche Sondergeschcihten ist mir aber https://exepd.de/produktuebersicht.html gut in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Indy61 (21 April 2022)

Um unnötige Diskussionen und Verschwörungstheorien zu vermeiden.
Mit '*Getreidesilo' *ist natürlich nicht 'in der Silozelle' gemeint, denn das wäre Zone 20. Zone 22 gilt immer nur für Räume, in denen ein explosionsfähiges Gemisch auftreten könnte. Auch wer keinen Getreidesilo kennt, begegnet einer solchen Zone alltäglich, z.B. direkt neben der Zapfsäule an der Tankstelle.
Der *Schaltschrank* findet seinen Platz *in einem Maschinenraum in einem Getreidesilo (Zone 22)* und *muss Atex-Konform sein*.
Wer einen passenden Schaltschrank *mit Rohrdurchführungen und Kabeldurchführungen im Raum Mannheim (Umkreis ca. 200 km)* *fertig bearbeitet liefern kann*, kann sich bitte melden. 
@de vliegende hollander Danke. Ich habe schon eine Anfrage gesendet und warte auf Antwort.
Weitere Angebote sind willkommen, wir suchen nicht das billigste, sondern das passende.


----------



## Indy61 (21 April 2022)

Die genannten Firmen 'Exepd', 'Bartec' und 'Stahl' sind bekannt, danke. Diese tun sich schwer mit Sonderlösungen, die nicht aus ihrem Programm bedient werden können.


----------



## Andre1977 (21 April 2022)

Guten Morgen Indy61,

versuch mal: https://elb.de/
In Kombination mit einem Rittal Gehäuse


----------



## Indy61 (21 April 2022)

@Andre1977 
Danke, ich habe eine Anfrage gesendet.


----------



## s_kraut (21 April 2022)

Indy61 schrieb:


> Um unnötige Diskussionen und Verschwörungstheorien zu vermeiden.
> Mit '*Getreidesilo' *ist natürlich nicht 'in der Silozelle' gemeint, denn das wäre Zone 20. Zone 22 gilt immer nur für Räume, in denen ein explosionsfähiges Gemisch auftreten könnte.


Danke für die erklärenden Worte!


Indy61 schrieb:


> Auch wer keinen Getreidesilo kennt, begegnet einer solchen Zone alltäglich, z.B. direkt neben der Zapfsäule an der Tankstelle.


Bei den meisten Tankstellen gibt es keine Zone 22 - eher Zone 2 oder 1.


Indy61 schrieb:


> Der *Schaltschrank* findet seinen Platz *in einem Maschinenraum in einem Getreidesilo (Zone 22)* und *muss Atex-Konform sein*.
> Wer einen passenden Schaltschrank *mit Rohrdurchführungen und Kabeldurchführungen im Raum Mannheim (Umkreis ca. 200 km)* *fertig bearbeitet liefern kann*, kann sich bitte melden.


Warum nicht gleich so.


----------



## Indy61 (22 April 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Die Firma ELB hat sich zurückgemeldet und das könnte passen.
Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------

